# Tree Webworms (Fall webworms)



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

These pests are a perennial cause for alarm in our neighborhood and I like to keep a reference handy to head off panic (and even people trying to use all sorts of liquid combustibles to "burn" the webs :shock: )

This is just such a good article, just received from the Michigan State University Extension newsletter (one may subscribe to the MSU Extension newsletter here: https://visitor.r20.constantcontact.com/manage/optin?v=001hQ_goXPHameUV47Zc6efPHRLzHSQpo7PSbT9QFWAJ0HyZLIh8i8AfjofxJw1jUavmH7ViCxM0KMwKnu2DnVUywTXOluIluTFW72_vwi8awTLe2dZ6eBPwENF3LxRq60itrz1ozQXMyFr57ObouAkMEaHSf5_r4Wm )

*What are those large webs in my trees?*
<snip>"_Fall webworm, Hyphantria cunea, is a moth that is better known for its caterpillar stage that creates large webbing at the ends of branches. Webs up to 2 to 3 feet in length can be seen at ends of branches from mid-summer and into fall. When active in the summer, they may contain a colony of hundreds of webworm caterpillars.

This native species feeds on at least 80 species of trees, though most commonly seen on walnut, birch, black cherry, elms and maples. Young larvae begin to feed in early July in southern Michigan, and at the start of August in northern Michigan. Protected within the webs, newly hatched caterpillars first feed on the upper surface of the leaves, and after several molts the larger caterpillars consume whole leaves.

Explaining (to others) that it is not a serious threat to the tree is often not the answer expected. Since the colony of caterpillars feed from mid- to late summer, it causes less damage than insects that feed in the spring. By late summer, plants have had time for their leaves to produce energy reserves for the following season. Trimming out the web is an option, but often it is not feasible as it is high up in the canopy and cannot be reached._"<unsnip>

*Full article*: http://www.canr.msu.edu/news/what-are-those-large-webs-in-my-trees


----------

